# LFTS 10/26/21



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> Forgot my damn binos and rangefinder grrrr


Got you beat. So excited for my first sit it was 40 minutes until I realized I hadn’t loaded a bolt!!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I went about 50 yds and one splatter of blood on leaf. Thick clotty blood no bubbles.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Got a pic running away


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

riverman said:


> Got you beat. So excited for my first sit it was 40 minutes until I realized I hadn’t loaded a bolt!!


I got you both beat. I was 10 minutes out from the property and realized I left my bow at home. Had to turn around and make the 90minute drive home in absolute shame. That 4am wake up was all for naught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Got a pic running away
> View attachment 794595
> fingers crossed bud!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

A good morning in the woods. A young buck walked by that we are calling Halfrack. He was a goofy 6 with 4 on one side.He has busted it off and now has a browtine and a big 2 on his left. He will be a great 2.5 year old next year if he makes it.

My daughter is coming over with our Granddaughters for lunch. Be back out this afternoon!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I went about 50 yds and one splatter of blood on leaf. Thick clotty blood no bubbles.
> View attachment 794594


That is far enough to take out a lung. Blood trail won't be great. Looks like a shoulder hit, but that broadhead will keep shredding away as he runs


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Caught a glimpse of one decent buck. Could not get a good look. Headed in until later.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Only saw the two deer before legal light. Place is tore up. Scouted on the walk out trying to find a little better pinch point. Great cool morning in the woods!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> That is far enough to take out a lung. Blood trail won't be great. Looks like a shoulder hit, but that broadhead will keep shredding away as he runs


I'm with ya.
Buck's carrying a broadhead , what's on the ground the first few seconds of his take off means little compared to potential damage. But should show muscle blood/ flesh hit sign. As that's what was hit first.
He drops and rolls on the entry after a while , what happens in the next short distance will be telling. 
Broadhead could be lodged and secure. Or , floating. Or with the stub of arrow shaft working like a knife handle if head stays tight.
Tempted to say leave him alone a few hours and track by sign more than expected blood after. And expect a live-ish deer bedded if located quietly.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Got a pic running away
> View attachment 794595


Best case scenario - arrow works its way to the other side of the thoracic cavity and deer is already dead. Worse case scenario, a one-lung hit. There will be lots of blood, but because of the shoulder hit and no exit, most will likely remain in the chest. I'd give it 4 hours to be safe, and take your time tracking. There should be enough blood to track.
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I went about 50 yds and one splatter of blood on leaf. Thick clotty blood no bubbles.
> View attachment 794594


Arrow biopsied the muscle, had that happen on a shoulder hit many years ago, adhesive failed and the side of the shaft splintered and collected 2" of meat but no deer. All my fault, shouldn't have hit where I did and was complicated by the failure. No more quick set insert glue since then......Take you time and good luck.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

2 nice up and comers. The bigger of the 2 didn’t pose as well as the first one.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Saw just one small 4 point today. I'm done until Sunday.. Good luck everyone.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I went about 50 yds and one splatter of blood on leaf. Thick clotty blood no bubbles.
> View attachment 794594


I would give him about 5-6 hours. Then take up the trail slowly looking ahead for him laying down. If you find nothing then go to the closest water source and grid search

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Just checking in to see if anybody put a rage in the cage. I need a little buck porn. I can't get in the stand until Friday. Can't wait for that semi retirement. Lol Then I will be hunting like old Gray beard.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Just the one buck and bobcat. Was expecting more but the woods is still so thick you can’t see very far at all we need a good freeze down here to get some of these darn leaves to start dropping. Came in around 1115am will be heading back out around 330pm.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

QDMAMAN said:


> 2 nice up and comers. The bigger of the 2 didn’t pose as well as the first one.
> View attachment 794607


Now that deer I can see. Much better job with the Pass Portal camera this time. 😆


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

riverman said:


> Season begins this morning for me


Can't wait to see what you kill ! Good luck



Old lund said:


> Sitting this morning out will be in the stand early this afternoon, good luck out there this morning


Good luck Doug send pics. Think it's the coldest it's been yet


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

thegospelisgood said:


> C c c cold. I'm spoiled. Haven't driven to the field to hunt for a long time. Got in at daybreak. Oh well. I'm not working!


Got down after watching a doe and her fawn bed down. Took down my blind that apparently was in a swamp bed...then when I was done the wind died down...of course...


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Slow morning for me, just a couple does.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

We just went out grid searched, no blood , nothing! 
pisses me right off!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Only saw a 4 pt this morning. Was still kind of dark but got him on camera confirming it. He looked on a mission. Back at it tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

riverman said:


> Got you beat. So excited for my first sit it was 40 minutes until I realized I hadn’t loaded a bolt!!


forgot my trigger at least 5 times. Never had to use fingers but was ready too.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> We just went out grid searched, no blood , nothing!
> pisses me right off!



Call in a dog!!!


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

No dice on the hit lister this am. Checked a cam on a scrape, lots of midday movement the past 2 days… all younger bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

agree with the later movement, had some on cam at 1:30 today


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> We just went out grid searched, no blood , nothing!
> pisses me right off!





QDMAMAN said:


> Call in a dog!!!


I agree, don't give up. Best of luck


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

All settled in for the afternoon let’s see what’s around


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I sat until 10:00. Saw a shooter hounding a doe, a 3.5 and 2.5 running together and 2 sparkies running together + 2 baldies.
Beautiful morning to be alive!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> We just went out grid searched, no blood , nothing!
> pisses me right off!


I'd go back and slow down where the initial blood was located. Search all trails SLOWLY from there to find more small drops. Recovery becomes so much less likely when you start looking for a deer versus looking for blood. If convinced that you simply cannot find the blood that is there, call in a dog. You will be AMAZED!
<----<<<


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Dead deer for sure!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Been out for about an hour. There’s a small buck aways away chasing a couple does. And bumped a doe and 2 fawns on the way in.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck gents. Got a good feeling we will have some opportunities tonight. I just settled in Howell area. Let's Go!!!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Back out for the evening with a change of scenery.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

In and all cooled down. Sitting at the tube stand playing the angle of the wind hoping for a big passerby. Good luck


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Just strapped in. Feeling pretty good after all the rain, it's pretty much 180° around me and I'm on the high point. Wouldn't be surprised to see deer with 20 yards of me tonight.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well decided to leave work early all strapped in sitting the stand where the bucks been on cam the last few mornings. Hopefully one decides to follow a doe by me. Shoot straight an draw some blood tonight!!


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

Left work at 3m and in the stand at 4:15.


Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bigfishcatcher3 said:


> Good luck gents. Got a good feeling we will have some opportunities tonight. I just settled in Howell area. Let's Go!!!


Your turn BFC3!! Swing for the fence!


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Yeah
> 
> yeah we did that. Didn’t do dog, I don’t think he is dead. Only found them two drops of blood size of a nickel. Went down trails etc....


I've had passthroughs with only blood on the arrows and deer dead within 100 yards. G5 F-15's. Dumb cheating on my Muzzy's. 1 deer I thought I missed completely because he just walked slowly away flicking its tail like normal. Then went to sleep. 

I've also shot a deer looked for 3 hours that nite and find it within 30 yards of where I hit it her the next morning. 

Keep your head up!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Zip zero nada. Looks like the neighbor got his kid a new dirt bike and he was out until dark tearing up their turf.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

thegospelisgood said:


> Sitting in a deadfall with the ghillie. Had a nice v stealthy entry. Looped around where they cross a seasonal road. Here comes neighbor tromp tromp crunch crackle ..


Can't beat ground hunting in a ghillie. Shot some deer extremely close that way.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

TJD said:


> ....... The 4pt APR is doing amazing things in Montcalm and Ionia counties.


Agree, at least in eastern Montcalm. Better doe:buck ratio seen during the summer months and now in October. Definitely more 2 year olds now and a few more 3 year olds than 3 years ago.
Probably not all parts of Montcalm have too many deer, but a high % does and this program is exactly what was needed to reduce our deer numbers. Too bad it wasn't started 30 years ago. 30 years ago I would have grumbled and said a few bad words the 1st year if it had actually started then, but anyone with an open mind and normal vision should be able to see the positives of this program in a deer rich area.
A big thank you to the individuals/groups making the push and to the NRC/DNR for putting the experiment in place.

L & O


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Hit a Gooden waiting for a dog

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

thegospelisgood said:


> Sitting in a deadfall with the ghillie. Had a nice v stealthy entry. Looped around where they cross a seasonal road. Here comes neighbor tromp tromp crunch crackle ..


Oh. It wasn't him making noise. It was his truck cracking walnuts parking where the deer cross. Awesome!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Crazy night in SW Genesee, had an absolute heart stopper of a buck sighting, I won't even try to describe his enormity, but once in a lifetime might be a decent description. He ran 5 different bucks out of the hedge row and tended a doe for 2 hours before disappearing. Saw 7 other bucks and countless doe's, my previous #1 buck was one of them, he's a gorgeous 10 point and had my heart racing. Wasn't planning to hunt tomorrow morning, but plans have changed.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just the 3 dnf in the field and a 4 point come by half hour before dark. Pulled my first card, looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

IceHog said:


> Crazy night in SW Genesee, had an absolute heart stopper of a buck sighting, I won't even try to describe his enormity, but once in a lifetime might be a decent description. He ran 5 different bucks out of the hedge row and tended a doe for 2 hours before disappearing. Saw 7 other bucks and countless doe's, my previous #1 buck was one of them, he's a gorgeous 10 point and had my heart racing. Wasn't planning to hunt tomorrow morning, but plans have changed.


. Tomorrow morning is going to be awesome. Bank on it. Entry will be the key. Wait until first light and then slowly move in. I expect movement till 11am


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> Agree, at least in eastern Montcalm. Better doe:buck ratio seen during the summer months and now in October. Definitely more 2 year olds now and a few more 3 year olds than 3 years ago.
> Probably not all parts of Montcalm have too many deer, but a high % does and this program is exactly what was needed to reduce our deer numbers. Too bad it wasn't started 30 years ago. 30 years ago I would have grumbled and said a few bad words the 1st year if it had actually started then, but anyone with an open mind and normal vision should be able to see the positives of this program in a deer rich area.
> A big thank you to the individuals/groups making the push and to the NRC/DNR for putting the experiment in place.
> 
> L & O


I disagree with your last paragraph.
But acknowledge the bucks are seeing more yearlings graduate.
A.P.R. is managing bucks. Doe tags are for managing doe.
Yes , doe could be taken off the combo should numbers be low statewide. But that does not react/respond to a given areas herd. Leaving it as prior , on hunters to regulate. Not all hunters trend the way of what deer removed suits a locales herd. Or how many. Got a tag , fill it if given the chance. Not enough deer , hunt elsewhere.

I've tried to be open minded. By not using the A.P.R. waiver during liberty /independence hunts ect.. 
More to keep the table even with neighbors than to humor the state though.
Had multiple neighbors not prohibited doe kills after C.W.D. reduction , I'd have to hunt elsewhere.
We're just creeping back. (two years of gains) A good thing. Keep the A.P.R. seperate from insisting doe kills are the resulting benefit , and you won't hear much from most here. Promote another reduction (which doe on combo does promote) and I'll cuss the A.P.R.. It's the wrong reason to cuss the A.P.R. , but how is it not the A.P.R. as promoted?
No doe killed on my site or four sides adjacent to it last year. One the year before. Zero the year before.
And I delight in a doe if bucks are in short supply. I don't take one by passing all a year when bucks are scarce , it is a red flag for management. Mine , and the neighbors and those beyond , and the states.

When doe are few , I consider it a problem in management. More so when outnumbered by hunters as much as they were three years ago. What did the state care or do? Call it a success and primer for an A.P.R.?

Good luck on a big one. I picked one out. We can call it a C.W.D. reduction A.P.R. kill doe on combo buck if I get it in range again. If the multiple other hunters don't first.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Good luck in the morning Greg!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

J D said:


> Hit a Gooden waiting for a dog
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah J D, keep us informed.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

IceHog said:


> Crazy night in SW Genesee, had an absolute heart stopper of a buck sighting, I won't even try to describe his enormity, but once in a lifetime might be a decent description. He ran 5 different bucks out of the hedge row and tended a doe for 2 hours before disappearing. Saw 7 other bucks and countless doe's, my previous #1 buck was one of them, he's a gorgeous 10 point and had my heart racing. Wasn't planning to hunt tomorrow morning, but plans have changed.


That’s what brings us back. Moments like that. Good lick!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Van buren county this evening seen a nice 10pt but couldn't stop him long enough to get a shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

bowjack said:


> Good luck in the morning Greg!


Thanks Jack. How's your season going so far?


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

Painted some leaves today. Tenpoint friday. Take three days off then six point with no brow tines today. Just like that season over. C












hasing hard.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

My son scored tonight , awesome night in the feild with him . Congrats to the rest of all successful hunters tonight


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Fawns with no mama's and a possum. Expected more, first night in 19 sits the girls weren't around. Things are a happenin in my neck of the woods


Awesome you got to see a opossum though and got the ticker pumping.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wandering arrows said:


> My son scored tonight , awsome night in the feild with him . Congrats to the rest of all successful hunters tonight
> View attachment 794771


Congrats to your son you guys had a couple of great days! Great picture and nice shooting. Congrats Jr!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Wandering arrows said:


> My son scored tonight , awsome night in the feild with him . Congrats to the rest of all successful hunters tonight
> View attachment 794771


That's awesome, congratulations.


----------

